# Boxster S or Mk2 TT



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Thinking of trading my cherished TT in for a Boxster S... or do I wait for the new TT... What would you do? Views... Opinions.... please.

Cheers

James


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jameslunn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thinking of trading my cherished TT in for a Boxster S... or do I wait for the new TT... What would you do? Views... Opinions.... please.
> 
> ...


Both. Boxster S now and (taking advantage of good Porker residuals) consider the TT when they begin taking orders for it...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I take it this is a new shape Boxster S you're considering?

In which case Tim is probably correct.


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Well... it would be an 04 Boxter S or a new Boxter (not S)... thats only if they can get me one straight away... not a new one if i have to wait 9 months to get one!

Cheers

James


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Porker


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Fellow V6 TT owner with same conundrum!

Boxster S (987 I assume) is fab! I assume you've driven one. If not try it first, is a v. nice drive.

So get one of those for 2 years, and then swap it in for TT mk2 if you like it enough to get rid of the Porka!

Happy decision making


----------



## paul180 (Aug 12, 2003)

I had a 180 quattro on a W plate and ran it for a couple of years. I loved it, but got tempted and bought a 2.7 Boxster last August.

Suffice to say, I just ordered a new TT 180 FWD. I lost loads on the Boxster despite all the hype about residuals being rock solid.

Pros for the Porker: Midrange grunt, glorious sound, phenomenal handling and point and squirt charecteristics. Oh and did I say amazing sound and handling? 

Cons of the Porker: Flimsy, rattly, amazingly bad economy compared to a TT, high insurance (have you ever owned a Porsche before sir? No? Oh dear... sorry.) and worst of all, standard stereo is shockingly bad unless you spec it up.

In conclusion, I prefered TT ownership.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

jameslunn said:


> Well... it would be an 04 Boxter S or a new Boxter (not S)... thats only if they can get me one straight away... not a new one if i have to wait 9 months to get one!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


I'd ring around. Dad had an order for one at Nottingham which he turned down, but then had second thoughts. Chiswick Porsche said he could have a new S for May    So maybe there isn't the demand.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I would wait until the Mk 2 comes out and see if you prefer it to
the Boxster.
If you do prefer the new TT you will probably have to wait for one
but you are not going to be hit twice for residuals.
If you don't like the new TT, by that time Boxters will be available
instantly.
I say be patient .... it's not as if you are driving around at the moment
in some old pile of [email protected]


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Boxster? Why do Porsche spell it in a way no one can get right?


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

All cars depreciate, and it depends on when you sell.

I lost 9k in 9 months on a 986 boxster S and have been bitter about it, but that's cars for you.

I could be miserable about it now as I really like the new Boxster and would like to get one, and hopefully will! But the old shape was what I wanted at the time.

Interior has improved so much that I'm intrested again


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

jwball said:


> Boxster? Why do Porsche spell it in a way no one can get right?


Boxster is a combination of the engine type - *Box*er and the speed*ster* version of the 911.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

bilen said:


> All cars depreciate, and it depends on when you sell.
> 
> I lost 9k in 9 months on a 986 boxster S and have been bitter about it, but that's cars for you.


If I have been losing 1K per month on my 4 year old TT, I would now be owing Audi about 21K :lol:


----------



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

boster. my plan is to wait for the porsche cayman (boxter coupe) next year and trade in then.


----------



## aguess (Mar 21, 2004)

or place an order for the boxter you want, and buy mine to run about in while you wait for 9 months


----------



## Kalibre46 (Dec 20, 2004)

Not quite the same image as a porker but have you considered the 350Z, the new roadster is looking mighty fine...


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I got a text today from stratstone asking me to come in for my Demo drive and then deposit of Â£2k for the new Boxter S to my spec at Â£45k (ready for May delivery). I drove one the other month and thought it was very nice. Gonna wait for the new TT myself, can deal with keeping my baby for atleast another yr!


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

Go for the new SLK 350 AMG, Amazing car looks and performance!!!!


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

350 AMG? I thought it was the 55 AMG?


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

yea they do a 55 AMG and a 350 which you can add the AMG package on to. 350 is a really nice engine all new merc technology very nice sound and very good performance the 55 is old tech gona be replaced but still very fast indeed.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Im 6'2 and had a go in a friends Boxster. It wasnt a comfy experience.


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

I believe they didn't throw a supercharger onto the SLK 55 because it would be quicker? :? Apparentlt a lot of SL drivers would have kicked off due to that happening :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Nice dilema. Haven't seen the dash on the new Box but the old one would be enough to put me off. Think I'd prefer a 996 even if it was a couple of years older. I know the dash isn't up to that of a TT but you can forgive a 911 anything.


----------



## boogerttman (Nov 27, 2003)

I'd personally wait for the new TT. My mate is in the process of selling his July 01 registered Boxster. Its in mint condition, 18,000 miles with Bose sound, 18" turbo alloys, carbon pack and all the usual extras Porsche dealers charge a fortune for. Price for a trade in? (it cost him Â£42,500)
Â£24,000 

Hope my TT doesn't cost me nearly Â£20k for 3 years of ownership!


----------



## jameslunn (Nov 14, 2004)

Hello All,

Just been for a test drive... not convinced. Yes it makes a nice noise... but so does the TT V6. Yes it looks good, but so does the TT. Build quality... well the TT wins hands down! The Boxster felt cheap. The badge and image... hmm now thats a toughie. I would say the Boxter S slightly has it. I might go for a 1999 996 C2... watch this space... Thanks for all your comments.

James


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

You seriously need to consider the new SLK 350 AMG,

I have one on order comming end of march, hence the sale of my 270 bhp TT.

I love the TT and i think pound for pound its the best valued sports car on the market very high standart spec, but if u have had a TT for a while its time for a change me thinks, i had the same problem....what comes close to the TT for the money...answer NOT ALOT...I dorve the Boxter and 911 and i had the same conclusions as u, the prosche is a lovley car but looks dated, I think the TT is the new porsche very very similar in many ways i bet if porsche came up with the design it would be twice the cost and less aluminium, However that said I then drove the new SLK 350 (Must get the AMG makes the world of difference looks and performance) . Well what can i say it came just under the Austim Martin DB9 and above the 911 in new car awards...

it sounds like a beast much more agressive than the 3.2 TT in every way!!!!!!! + hard top convertible. mind u it did cost me $43,500 fully loaded sat nav e.t.c.

Go test drive one and make sure its 350 AMG oh and freat residules just like the TT. mine will be valued at Â£45,500 when it arives due to demand and waiting lists, ring any bells......yep same residual performance as TT


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

Just read this week's autocar battle Boxster S with SLK 55 ( new one, old one was slk 32).

Sure SLK is quicker, but doesn't have fluency of Porka...

SLK does look nice, but it's no driver's car if that's what you're after, and it cost as much if not more than a Boxster S!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Tough choice!

No doubt about it, the Audi wins on build quality and ergonomics, but the Porsche gives so much more in the driving experience. Brakes, steering and handling are in a league of their own.
Engine in the S is so responsive, but they need at least a couple of thousand miles running in before they're ready to show their best.

Boxster residuals are strange, it very much depends on the dealer and the time of year.

Merc SLK, not my cup of tea. Wallowy handling but lovely engine, strange gearbox, rides too high and looks slightly daft....all IMO of course 

Jackie x


----------



## bape (Jan 16, 2005)

Apologies, going OT here, James, what front spoiler have you got on that black TT?
Car looks awesome :


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

IMO the new Merc looks like a smaller version of the SLR. Does look well, too lady like though! :? I would stick to the Boxter S between those two, or even better go for the new TT when it comes out.......eventually! :roll:

Glen.


----------



## hang_man1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I think your mistaking the old SLK with the new one their is no comparison - new engine, new gear box, suspension NEW CAR totaly.

it is so LOW to the ground makes the porsche look like a boat and COME ON how UGLY is the rear of the BOXTER always has been and the new one still is!!!!! rear looks like it could be the front and CRAPPY exaust in the middle of the bumper are TINY!!!! and kill the sound.....

either 911 or nothing as far as porsche goes!!!!

Boxter is a poor mans porsche!!!! and bad resell value cos their so common.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> I think your mistaking the old SLK with the new one their is no comparison - new engine, new gear box, suspension NEW CAR totaly.
> 
> ....it is so LOW to the ground....


Who is? I am?....I think not!

The AMG version I have not yet seen, certainly the "standard" SLK is no ground hugging beast.

Boxster ugly? May not be be the prettiest car on the road - but is one the best driving cars around for the money...which I'd suggest is generally acepted as being beyond dispute.



> Boxter is a poor mans porsche!!!!


What is it that makes you say that? 
Seems to be the phrase of choice of those who are un-informed when talking "Porsche" 

Oh, there is a S in BoxSter - if you spelt it correctly you may just gain a little more credence as an "authority" on Porsche :wink: 

Jackie x


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

hang_man1 said:


> Boxter is a poor mans porsche!!!! and bad resell value cos their so common.


...FWIW the majority of people I've ever listened to passing this statement through their lips are the ones who can't afford either!  :lol: :roll:


----------



## jchanning (Jan 16, 2005)

I've just traded up from a 225 TT coupe to a 987 Boxster S. The Boxster is vastly superior in pretty much every area and even the interior gives the TT a run for its money. One thing I would say however is that it is very easy to get yourself into trouble in a Boxster compared with the TT. The TT was pretty docile with 4wd and the clever electronics that took control if you ever over did it. I'm still getting acustomed to the Boxster (my first rwd drive sports car) but have nearly lost it on a couple of occasions in the last few of weeks after giving it too much gas too early.


----------



## hang_man1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> The AMG version I have not yet seen, certainly the "standard" SLK is no ground hugging beast.


I am talking about the AMG not the standard one, they are very different!!!! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Boxter is a poor mans porsche!!!!
> 
> What is it that makes you say that?


Because its a fact and every one knows it!!! :lol:



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Oh, there is a S in BoxSter - if you spelt it correctly you may just gain a little more credence as an "authority" on Porsche :wink:


Slip on the keybord wasn't worth the EDIT but i guess their are some really ANAL people out their who choose to make a point of it as if it means something hey!!!! :lol: :lol:

heres another one to get you excited mercades AHHAHAHAH


----------



## hang_man1 (Dec 31, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> hang_man1 said:
> 
> 
> > Boxter is a poor mans porsche!!!! and bad resell value cos their so common.
> ...


I understand your predictable reply but you should keep up with the thread!! SLK 350 AMG is Â£44,000 more than BoxSter S.

oh and the BoxSter S is regarded as a good car to drive yes! but you buy a car for the whole package looks included and Boxster S is Butt ugly. 
porsche had to make it look less desireable than 911 otherwise they would have killed their market.

I dont know how anyone can go from a TT to a BoxSter, little pipes in the middle ot the rear apron ewwwwww!

suits the Mini S looks great on the style car, but u would expect a nice chunky EX on porsche with a sweet note, but their isn't one!

oh and HOW CHEAP do the plastic side vents look on the Boxster gosh!!!!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

hang_man1 said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > hang_man1 said:
> ...


 :roll: I was.......ok, a few problems, the thread title says "Boxster S or Mk2 TT", I don't care how great you think the AMG is, it's a Merc (and an SLK at that!) but if you're over 50 then go for it! :roll: :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> hang_man1 said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


LOL, agreed! All the 'new' SLK drivers round here are either estate agents or over 50's tryin to reclaim their youth!

hang_man1, thank you for cheering up my dull sunday! Your comments about it being a 'sports car' and 'really low'!!! LMFAO!!! You are taking the piss right? Next you will be telling us that it's got good handling! :lol:


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

well i never realised i was talking to people who dont know their cars oh ps im 24.

and ive owned Cerbera 4.5, TT 270 and soon to be SLK 350 AMG. I know my cars and I would never buy the old SLK or a porsche Boxster but the new AMG oh yeeeaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!

You guys need to learn what ur talkin about i think. :lol:

check out this beast:

http://forums.mbworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=96954


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Hang_Man said:


> and ive owned Cerbera 4.5, TT 270 and soon to be SLK 350 AMG. I know my cars and I would never buy the old SLK or a porsche Boxster but the new AMG oh yeeeaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!
> 
> You guys need to learn what ur talkin about i think. :lol:


Would it be an idea for you to learn punctuation and spelling?
Also, you clearly don't know your cars, TT 270????

How is the AMG Â£44,000 more than a Boxster?

Porsche Boxster Â£32,252
SLK 55 AMG Â£49,640

Difference = Â£17,388

Calculator anyone??


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Meanwhile.........[Hang Man searches furiously for the latest copy of Max Power] :wink:

And remembers that his Theory test is next Thursday. :!: :!:


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

jwball said:


> Hang_Man said:
> 
> 
> > and ive owned Cerbera 4.5, TT 270 and soon to be SLK 350 AMG. I know my cars and I would never buy the old SLK or a porsche Boxster but the new AMG oh yeeeaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!
> ...


U R SERIOUSLY DISTURBED!!!!!

first TT 270 (every one knows that means its a 225 Remap GOSSSH!!! 
must i spell everyting out)

I am talking about the SLK 350 NOT SLK 55!!!!! LEARN TO READ!!!!

and its not 44k more its cost is 44 which is more than the Boxster GOSSSH WOULD HAVE THOUGHT THAT WOULD BE CLEAR DUHHHHHH!!!



> learn punctuation and spelling


THIS is a Forum im not writting my dissertation im not bothered quick typin GET THE MESSAGE!!!![/quote]


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Hang_Man said:


> jwball said:
> 
> 
> > Hang_Man said:
> ...


Sorry, your right.
Or should I say "srry U R rite"

It quite clearly states TT 225 (re-mapped to 270bhp)

You also can't spell, use proper grammar or add up.

But nobody's perfect.


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

See my previous post!!!!!

ur the one with issues.

its a FORUM get over it, all rite!!!


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Hang_Man said:


> I am talking about the SLK 350 NOT SLK 55!!!!! LEARN TO READ!!!!
> 
> and its not 44k more its cost is 44 which is more than the Boxster GOSSSH WOULD HAVE THOUGHT THAT WOULD BE CLEAR DUHHHHHH!!!


Sorry, in English it is far from clear. I have read your post word for word.
I think you should take a look at the pure crap you are producing before trying to infer that others are stupid.

Go back under your bridge and stay there. TROLL!!

Good luck with the Theory Test, it's the closest you'll get to a TT for a few years.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Hang Man says [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

Your the kinda person who needs txt messages explained to ya!!!!!!
analy retentive. :lol:

i assume a certain level of intelligence from the reader to allow interpretation, but you clearly need to be SPOON FED.

I have had a TT since i was 21 for 3 yrs now selling, so im not sure what ur on about, but then i guess ur not sure what ur on about either!!

c u l8r (THAT MEANS "SEE YOU LATER")

DOH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Ok we'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Just noticed you joined the forum on April Fool's day. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

yep, ur favourite day!!!

the one day in the year ur accepted by humanity :lol: :-* :lol:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Hang_Man said:


> yep, ur favourite day!!!
> 
> the one day in the year ur accepted by humanity :lol: :-* :lol:


I think your mistaking me for you? 
On second thoughts, your never accepted, so at least I'm right one day a year.


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

ohhh what a witty response NOT.

well at least you admit ur a FOOL hahahahah  :lol:


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

So if your getting a SLK 350 why did you write in this post http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

"Thanks!!

New car is the new SLK AMG 55 due for delivery March 31st"

Did you not make the extra Â£15,300 required from the sale of your TT??

Also if you've owned a TT from being 21, how on earth did you get insured on a TVR Cerbera 4.5 before this?

I find more holes in your story than a string vest.


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

first i had a TT @ 21 had a TVR for 3mnts @22 for weekend car (running costs high so sold it, mind u insurance was lower then the TT) never sold my TT so thats that.

dont see whats so confusing about that.

and I stated the SLK 55 AMG not for deluded "I wish" factor that ur trying to say. I stated the 55 AMG as the 350 AMG looks like it and people would be able to relate to the design. I have made NO secret of it! im gettin a 350 AMG.

as far as money goes i could get a 55 but the 350 is new technology and they are replacing the 55 next yr with a new tech 55. also rear wheel drive is more suited to a lighter engine thus the 350 is the best power/weight option.

oh and the 55AMG is 9k more than the 350AMG.

GOOSSSSSHHHH how much time have u spent on that ahaha.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Hang_Man said:


> and I stated the SLK 55 AMG not for deluded "I wish" factor that ur trying to say. I stated the 55 AMG as the 350 AMG looks like it and people would be able to relate to the design. I have made NO secret of it! im gettin a 350 AMG.
> 
> as far as money goes i could get a 55 but the 350 is new technology and they are replacing the 55 next yr with a new tech 55. also rear wheel drive is more suired to a lighter engine thus the 350 is the best power/weight option.
> 
> ...


Bullshit

It's like me saying I'm getting a 911 Turbo (but really I'm getting a Boxster but they look similar).

The new 55AMG is available now :-

http://www2.mercedes-benz.co.uk/content ... g_cab.html

And is Â£13,500 more than a 350.

I'm right your wrong. End of story. 
I'd quit before the hole your digging gets any deeper.
Anyone else see what I'm saying?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Mr Hang Man, your personallity sounds perfect for the SLK and I'm positive you will love it...


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

*jwball* bless u lookin for support.

LOOK DUM ASS!!!!!

the PORSCHE 911 and the PORSCHE BOXSTER look totaly different,
The 350AMG and the 55AMG LOOK THE SAME so

YOU ARE WRONG!!!!

as for the price difference im talking about the price difference of my PERSONAL car including OPTIONS.

and the difference is about 9k

SO THEIR!!!!!

------

oh and i love the TT as well just getting abit to common for me especially with the price you can pick them up for now.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Hang_Man said:


> YOU ARE WRONG!!!!
> 
> as for the price difference im talking about the price difference of my PERSONAL car including OPTIONS.
> 
> and the difference is about 9k


My mind reading abilities failed me in this instance.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh and Dum is spelt Dumb, but then you knew that.


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

look you are a very anal person, i said their was a 9k difference and you should have took that, im not going to list all my options or get my reciept to the pence YOU GET THE POINT!!!! its about 9k the base models are about 15k difference, yes but for god sake inspector gadget this is a forum i cant be bothered to list and prove everything for you obviously you have "To much time on your hands".


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

jwball said:


> Oh and Dum is spelt Dumb, but then you knew that.


U (You) REALLY HAVENT LEARNT ANYTHING HAVE U (you)


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

No

I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls
I must not reply to trolls


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

*gosh ive obviously broke u * :lol: :lol: :lol:

[smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]

to save ur self in future THINK BEFORE YOU TYPE!!!

oh and seek help for your ANAL ATTITUDE!!!!

l8rs (LATER)


----------



## v6vin (Oct 6, 2004)

Amazing, talking about going off on a tangent. Thought it was friendly on here 

Five pages of discussion about cars that we haven`t yet seen :!: :!:


----------



## Johnf (Oct 7, 2004)

Had a test drive in Boxster S. WOW!!!!! New TT will have to be VERRRRY special to beat. I have already put down my deposit on the Porsche, September delivery a pain but quicker than new TT and Soooo much sexier (IMHO). Feel embarassed to bail out of TT land but really no contest. If you haven't tried it then do so - it will change your life . ps - anyone want to buy a 2001 225 Merlin Purple TT with Bose, competition alloys etc car sometime late August?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Johnf said:


> If you haven't tried it then do so - it will change your life .


And that sir, is exactly the reason i wont


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

'Tis indeed a very nice car, and quick too, and the interior is far better than it used to be (had a 2003 Boxster S before getting v6 TT).

But what still get me is the vast gap in price to the TT. Sure one is a bespoke vehicle based on a chassis that is strictly for itself, whilst the TT is based on a generic frame... and engines too are vastly superior from Porsche, revving far more freely than the TT (in my opinion). But is it worth 15 Grand more (for an S) which is specced in a similar way to a TT?

ie Bose, heated seats, xenons, 6 stack cd...

At least the new Boxster comes better equiped from the start!

As for Hangman (couldn't resist) If the Boxster is a poor Man's Porsche, then the SLK (what ever derivative it is) must be a poor man's SL :wink:


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

bilen said:


> As for Hangman (couldn't resist) If the Boxster is a poor Man's Porsche, then the SLK (what ever derivative it is) must be a poor man's SL :wink:


bilen - This is very true and well said, only thing is new SLK looks great and come on the Boxster is UGLY due to a badly shaped rear.

I agree the boxster is a great car to drive and has the engin in the ideal place for a rear wheel drive. but all the reviews have shown the new SLK and the new Boxster to to be extreeeeeeemly close in terms of handling and as the SLK is a front engin I think thats very impressive indeed. Also the Boxster really doesnt sound great, maybe a upgraded box would help that.

basically 2 great cars - only a pitty the boxster has such an ugly butt.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

bilen said:


> As for Hangman (couldn't resist) If the Boxster is a poor Man's Porsche, then the SLK (what ever derivative it is) must be a poor man's SL :wink:


His problem is that he doesn't have a car.
Neither SLK, TT or Porsche.


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

Gosh not u again - so have u recovered from last time hahahah

oh and what a weak response once again ohohoh i think u havent got a car either whhoooo how witty


----------



## bilen (Mar 3, 2004)

I think looks are a matter of opinion, and yeah the Boxster's central pipes niggle me a bit, but it wouldn't put me off buying one.

Autocar recently did a comparison between the SLK55 and the Boxster S.
Sure the SLK55 comes with an Autobox which probably doesn't help the cause (yes I know the 350 doesn't). But consider the fact that the SLK 55 comes with 355 bhp and the Boxster S 280bhp. Yet in that particular review the Boxster trounces the SLK other than in a straight line. The SLK is described as a "Pram" in comparision to the far more fluid Boxster.

Sure the SLK might look better (so long as it has an AMG bodykit), but considering that a 350 SLK with AMG kit must be same price as a Boxster S (if not more) and I'd much rather be rewarded with the feedback through the wheel than looking a little better (opinions on this may vary!!!) in a shop window reflection.

Merc have never been reknowned for their handling, sure they can shoehorn in a powerful engine, but they've always been a bit short on involvement... some may argue that Audi have had similar critisims levelled at them too.


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

the SLK350 is also faster than the Boxster S.

Looks matter to me so i guess thats why i dont like the boxster.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Can anyone actually remember the last time a TT was mentioned in this thread (other than that Hang_man used to have one?).

No?

Off to Off Topic - and can we please cut down (ie [smiley=stop.gif] ) the personal comments.

Thank you.


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Hang_Man said:


> Gosh not u again - so have u recovered from last time hahahah
> 
> oh and what a weak response once again ohohoh i think u havent got a car either whhoooo how witty


I have been here on the forum all the time, sometimes I even try to help people with my answers.

Unfortunately no one can read your 'chav' language so we can't quite understand you fully.

I thought you'd gone to the Saxo forum after you've not posted for a while.

Do you have this thread on Troll mode? (Notify me by email when a reply is posted?)


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

oh damn!! missed a good fight!

Anyways my impressions of the Boxster:

Pros:
-Very very good to drive!!
-Looks nice (IMO)
-Its a Porsche

Cons:
-Interior a bit dated
-Alot of money for the badge
-Extremely tight fit (I am 6ft2")

I chose the TT in the end mainly because it is more comfortable in the TT than the Porker.

As for the AMG, its a car not to be knocked but it is always a case of Mercs being pumped up engine wise (massive bhp) but the rest of the package tends to let it down.

I will be very interested in taking the AMG for a test drive..


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

imster said:


> oh damn!! missed a good fight!
> 
> Anyways my impressions of the Boxster:
> 
> ...


I thought he was on about the new Boxster. If so I'm 6ft 4" and can get in the new Boxster fine. Don't think it looks dated either.

However, I was done in Chiswick yesterday and went to the Porsche flagship showroom. They are the biggest dealer in Europe  . They said they could get one next week if I wanted it, or in about a month to my spec  , so what's that going to do to the residuals?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

ahh i havent seen the new boxster..


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

jwball said:


> I have been here on the forum all the time, sometimes I even try to help people with my answers.
> 
> Unfortunately no one can read your 'chav' language so we can't quite understand you fully.
> 
> ...


Get a life poor mans TT 180 FWD Coupe hahahahah


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Hang-Man, whereabouts in London are you??


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

next u will be asking for my phone number


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't think so, just bein' sociable.


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

only messin, about 2 min walk from st Pauls


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Hang_Man said:


> only messin, about 2 min walk from st Pauls


Near Bart's??


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

yea about 5 min walk


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Ex girlfriend used to work in the Barbican.........it's a bit posh.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Hmmm, definitely not a Boxster.

My father owns a Porsche Turbo Cabriolet and when i've mentioned Boxsters to him he's looked, and responded, as if i've just keyed his car!!

He does not rate them at all, and says he would far rather have a TT, even a 180BHP one, than a Boxster (S or not) any day.

The Boxster will be more expensive as well for not much more.

I frankly wouldn't go for either.

My next car, if i save up enough, will be a Merc SL350. 

How about this?


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

LakesTTer said:


> Ex girlfriend used to work in the Barbican.........it's a bit posh.


yea well people like to think they are anyways ego mania round here.


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Hang_Man said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Ex girlfriend used to work in the Barbican.........it's a bit posh.
> ...


You work in the City??


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

LakesTTer said:


> Hang_Man said:
> 
> 
> > LakesTTer said:
> ...


yep work for investment bank


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Hang_Man said:


> LakesTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Hang_Man said:
> ...


F3ck that for a game of soldiers, sounds too much like hard work. Used to have a mate that worked in something similar up by the Mansion House I think.


----------



## Hang_Man (Apr 1, 2004)

hahah yep thats about right...only 40yrs till retirement :?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

:wink: After looking at the spec' of both these cars I'm going to stick with my order for the MK 2 RX8 :wink:


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

pretty sad how ppl judge a car by its badge.

When you drive a Boxster you are a stupid wannabe, coz you get a "poor mans porsche".
When you drive a TT you are cooler, because its not so "poor mans audi", aldough its quite easy to spec an A3/A4/A6/A8 which are more expensive , and the TT is cheaper than the Boxster, but ofcourse, different badge.

Ow well, next monday i m testing the "poor man's Elise" 

and honestly

i dont give a sh*t


----------



## Johnf (Oct 7, 2004)

This discussion is going all over the place.

My thinking:

Boxster S:TT - better drive, better all round, but for decent spec costs lots more. Has anyone driven both who would disagree? My spec, which, apart from sat nav, not much better than reasonably standard TT is Â£48K. I've decided worth it but recognise that really in a different price band. As are 911 & SL compared to Boxster.

This is about cost:benefit. TT (IMHO), on balance, beats easily the likes of eg Z4 at that price point and laughs at RX8, MX5 etc but at Boxter/Alpina Roadster S price level has some challenges. Similarly Boxster no match for 911 etc.

Trying to compare apples with dissimilar apples here me thinks. Suspect most, if not all of us would love supercars but cost generally rules out as an option. Reality is that we get what we can reasonably afford, and the best I can do this time round is BoxsterS (Maybe TT II will change my mind, but then again Boxster Coupe may change it again. For now comfy with my choice).


----------

